# The "my husband is going to shyt bricks when he get the bill" HAUL



## mrsgray (Feb 5, 2008)

ROFLOL I love my title. Cause he really will. Makeup is not all I bought today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't even know where to start..hmm..left to right I guess..

*far left - MAC Studio finish Concealer NW30, NYX lipgloss in Natural & Plush Red, NYX e/s Pacific, Urban Decay e/s Vert, NYX e/s Dark Brown, very front- Urban Decay e/s Honey,Mac brush 239, Mac brush 187, Mac Studio Fix Fluid in NW30, NYX blush in Terra Cotta*





*I didn't realize the lid was closed in the top picture but this is Urban Decay e/s in Honey*





*Revlon 1inch ceramic flat iron(I don't do my own hair but I needed something for my off days from the stylist), Sonia Kashuk eye makeup remover*





Now let's see if I can intercept the bills when they come. LOL


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 5, 2008)

oooh, nice haul!  i'm wanting to get a #187 too.. everyone raves about it!  good luck intercepting the bills... lol!


----------



## n_c (Feb 5, 2008)

hahaha...nice haul!


----------



## mrsgray (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_oooh, nice haul! i'm wanting to get a #187 too.. everyone raves about it! good luck intercepting the bills... lol!_

 
Thanks, he'll probably get the bills before me but he'll get over it, I hope,lol. I say get the 187. I have already tried it out and it is soooo soft on the face. People were saying the 187 gives the airbrush look and indeed it does. Well worth the money.


----------



## mrsgray (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_hahaha...nice haul!_

 
thanks


----------



## Jot (Feb 5, 2008)

nice haul and i just love your title. I know exactly how you feel x


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice haul!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 5, 2008)

Great stuff!  I love Nyx glosses!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 5, 2008)

That 187 is making me feel compeled to buy one and UD's Honey looks so gorgeous!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 5, 2008)

lol- at least you will look hot!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

LOL! i love the title too! good stuff!


----------



## mrheine (Feb 6, 2008)

i have to get the 187...i just have to take a deep breath when i'm handing over my card lol. 

that being said, i understand about intercepting bills. my dad checks my online banking and gets all my statements so when i come home from school on breaks it's not a pleasant conversation.

great haul!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrheine* 

 
_i have to get the 187...i just have to take a deep breath when i'm handing over my card lol. 

that being said, i understand about intercepting bills. my dad checks my online banking and gets all my statements so when i come home from school on breaks it's not a pleasant conversation.

great haul!_

 
lolll!! same here...i've changed to online banking and my dad keeps forgetting my password so i just dont bother telling him and i dont get statements in the mail anymore. So i guess that kind of saves me from the wrath of the parents but i need to learn to not spend so much on make up but there's so much i want!!!!

how much is the 187 brush??


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 21, 2008)

great loot you got there.


----------



## pladies (Feb 21, 2008)

Good luck with the billz !!!

oxxo


----------



## helenoftroy1 (Feb 21, 2008)

I noticed this multi-color compact, it is beautiful.  What item is it?

Thanks Helen

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsgray* 

 
_ROFLOL I love my title. Cause he really will. Makeup is not all I bought today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even know where to start..hmm..left to right I guess..

*far left - MAC Studio finish Concealer NW30, NYX lipgloss in Natural & Plush Red, NYX e/s Pacific, Urban Decay e/s Vert, NYX e/s Dark Brown, very front- Urban Decay e/s Honey,Mac brush 239, Mac brush 187, Mac Studio Fix Fluid in NW30, NYX blush in Terra Cotta*





*I didn't realize the lid was closed in the top picture but this is Urban Decay e/s in Honey*





*Revlon 1inch ceramic flat iron(I don't do my own hair but I needed something for my off days from the stylist), Sonia Kashuk eye makeup remover*





Now let's see if I can intercept the bills when they come. LOL_


----------



## mrsgray (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone..luckily the bill came and he didn't even look at it. ROFLOL 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *helenoftroy1* 

 
_I noticed this multi-color compact, it is beautiful. What item is it?

Thanks Helen_

 
It is an Urban Decay eyeshadow and the color is Honey and I've worn it since I've purchased it and it was beautiful. 

 Quote:

  imperfectbeauty asked how much is the 187 brush??  
 
I want to say it was around 42.00. Well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsgray* 

 
_Thanks everyone..luckily the bill came and he didn't even look at it. ROFLOL 



It is an Urban Decay eyeshadow and the color is Honey and I've worn it since I've purchased it and it was beautiful. 



I want to say it was around 42.00. Well worth it in my opinion._

 
i think i may go ahead and get it. im considering getting a blush or press powder or something and it seems like the perfect brush really. even for my powder foundation i think it'll come in handy. thnx.


----------



## caramel_kisses (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice haul!

I had a hard time forking over the money for just the 188 even with the 40% off.  I'm going to go to Ulta to see if their new skunk brush is any better/cheaper.  If it's less than $25 and I can use the $3.50 off coupon I'm taking the 188 back.


----------



## kblakes (Feb 24, 2008)

Great haul!


----------

